# New Sub!!!



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all. I know this is asked all the time, but I need a little imput. New theater room and need a new sub(s). I am currently running Klipsch RC-64 and RF-63s up front off of an Onkyo 818 receiver. I have a cheap sony sub and need to upgrade. Room is open 3500ish cu ft with open stairway to upstairs. Budget is $400-$700. There is a sale on Epik legends right now for $399 shipped. Is this a good buy or should I spend a little more for an SVS or HSU? Id really prefer to be on the cheaper end of my budget, or maybe get one legend now and another down the road, or is it better to just go with the more expensive HSU's and SVS out of the gate? Used 75/25 movies/music respectivly. Thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The Legend is a good choice, especially at that price. IMO, another possible contender is the SVS PB-1000 ($499, shipped, w/ free return shipping until the end of November).

That being said, 3,500 cu.ft. (open to another level) is a large space to pressurize, and either of those subs on its own may not be enough to satisfy.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Epik Legend for $400 is a no brainer. Of course, many have said I have no brain.


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sale ends soon, might as well pull the trigger.. I can always sell it. I have other things I need to part with also lol. Home audio is like guns to me. I buy a lot and never sell any.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

I recently had a similar issue, and got he HSU VTF-15h. The sub more than covered the missing bass slam, but more than that, widened the soundstage, tightened up the overall bottom end, and actually made the room sound bigger than it is.

I have not heard the Epik, but I cannot imagine being unhappy with bouncing up a little to the HSU


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I can put in a plug for my brand of choice the Outlaw's....but the other suggestions are great also and a little better pricing right now then the Outlaw's


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I always suggest getting the most amount of sub that you can afford. However, you should be happy with any of the suggested subs. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I impulsed, like usual, and bought the Epik. Figured for 399 it would give me a decent sub, which I am sure will be a huuuuuge improvement over my current Sony 12" 100watt rattling box of a sub.


----------

